# Extraction



## homesteadpastor (Jan 27, 2014)

What the best method to extract honey without having extraction equipment? Would you just cup the caps off and let the farm drain on one side then the other or something else?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Most people use the crush and strain method if they don't do cut comb.
Join a bee club they may have a loaner extractor for club members.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree. Most clubs have extractors that members can borrow. I work with a lot of students and I have a simple 2 frame extractor that I loan out. Most beekeepers are happy to help a new beekeeper get addicted....I mean....started


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li.../515846-harvesting-honey-w-out-extractor.html

lots of information


----------

